# New member



## kingsly79 (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi all,

I love my espresso and am new to the site. Currently got a Gaggia Baby Class machine but looking to see how I can improve things....

Thanks

Simon


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! What grinder are you using?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Welcome Simon


----------



## kingsly79 (Mar 24, 2018)

Dumnorix said:


> Welcome to the forum! What grinder are you using?


Thanks. I'm using an Ascaso I-1. Bit on the large side but I really like it.

I can't help but think my Gaggia doesn't quite run the pressure it should. I really like the look of some of the machines I see people using on here. PID seems to be the way forward too.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

welcome!

a PID will help a lot with thermal stability and ability to set a precise temperature point

as for pressure, perhaps there might be a member with a measuring portafilter near you?


----------



## lebski88 (Apr 1, 2018)

I really struggled to make good coffee with my classic until I set the OPV properly. I was also using an Ascaso, although I think mine was an old I2. I bought both from ebay a few years ago. It's definitely a combination that can make good coffee.


----------



## kingsly79 (Mar 24, 2018)

I have been looking at the Lelit machines, in particular the Victoria. I have had my Gaggia for so long now I can't help but think it's time to move on


----------



## Shodjoe (Apr 25, 2018)

kingsly79 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I love my espresso and am new to the site. Currently got a Gaggia Baby Class machine but looking to see how I can improve things....
> 
> ...


I got very low end entry level jack stonehouse,I wish I could get something more ..hhhmm..advanced


----------

